# Where to buy liquid yeast?



## DrJez (11/3/19)

I'm from Darwin and no one sells it locally, I'd like to start buying a nice Weizen yeast, sick of the tartness of WB06 and would be good to trial some others too. Where can I go to have some shipped up?


----------



## hairydog (12/3/19)

Do a GOOGLE search for brewing supplies but Brisbane suppliers are your best chance (Hoppy Days or Craftbrewer)


----------



## MHB (12/3/19)

There are plenty of suppliers, I don't agree that those in Brisbane are going to be any better. Unless you are ordering huge amounts of yeast everyone will be using the same Australia Post Express Bags! They cost the same and take about the same time to and from anywhere.
Make sure you order some Ice (most people use the Techni Ice Gel packs) with your yeast, no point in paying for good yeast and getting it cooked in transit.
My local (Brewman) caries a good range and ships all over the country, keep an eye out for his roughly monthly notifications that its Wyeast ordering time and you will be getting yeast that is only a few days old.
That said over the years I have used lots of suppliers and most of the well known ones delivered good fresh well packed product. Years ago G&G was the only supplier for Wyeast and it was pretty much just ESB for White Labs, as well as the above mention CB and Hoppy Days - nice to have so many choices now days.
Mark


----------



## sp0rk (12/3/19)

There is a brew club in Darwin who do big bulk buys and get pallets of gear shipped up
Do a bit of a google search for them, they should be able to help you out


----------



## DrJez (12/3/19)

Cheers Spork, they just do grain only for the time being


----------



## sp0rk (12/3/19)

DrJez said:


> Cheers Spork, they just do grain only for the time being


I'm sure someone on Facebook was saying they were getting liquid yeasts too, but I guess if you can get them when you like from Craftbrewer or Brewman, that might be best for now


----------



## hoppy2B (11/9/19)

If you get desperate or perhaps savvy, you could try culturing the yeast up from a bottle of Chimay, available at the nearest Dan Murphy's.


----------

